# Synapse Audio The Legend - lemur template



## tosza (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi!

In case anyone needs it, here's a lemur template to Synapse Audio's The Legend I've just finished.

Please note that it's optimized to a Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5" tablet.

Please feel free to comment.

Regards,

Tosza


----------

